# Comprar anemómetro usado



## globe89 (10 Mar 2012 às 10:39)

Boas, gostaria de adquirir um anemómetro usado para obter dados estatísticos do vento para testes, alguém sabe de algo.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2012 às 11:44)

É tentar achar a agulha num palheiro, mas boa sorte


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Mar 2012 às 12:23)

Boas
Já te enviei PM

Edit
Bi-PM.....


----------

